# Jon boat or skiff recommendations please!



## CharcoalTodd (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi all,

Any recommendations on first jon boat purchase for small bodies of water and canals mainly for bass fishing but some salt water flats is not excluded. Any brands or style jon preferred?? Mod V, flat bottom... or carolina skiff style J16? Price is an issue would like to get into the water under six grand BMT 14 to 16 foot seems enough space for two fishermen. Any thoughts and advice would be appreciated. This would be a weekend boat maybe taken out once or twice a month. Thanks!! Oh pardon me, I live in south Florida southeast of Okeechobee in the Broward Palm beach area.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

There are several recent threads about aluminum boats, props, tunnels and jets. I haven't run a fiberglass small boat in years, but aluminum jons props and tunnels, several+ to current in the past 30 years. Look for the posts with the 14ft Alumacraft tunnel, about a week ago.

I have fished in your area from small boat and surf, so my take is one of practicality of using an aluminum hull in rocky mountain rivers/streams, down to the great big Pamlico Sound and out of Harkers Island to the nearshore/outside. When I was younger 15yrs ago, we pulled the 1648 tunnel prop to Cedar Key and had a big time with big reds one Feb week.

Because I need a hull that covers the mountain waters here, and for at the coast, here's my take. If it's less than 1648 I'm not comfortable and if I do it over it will be a 1756 or 1860 mod vee maybe tunnel/prop or maybe jet. I use a bow mount strong palm guided trolling motor with gps stay-in-place function.

Jets can be touchy getting them set up and we had to motor 4-5 times before it all came together from the shop. If buying a new hull off the shelf, it would be one of these three: Alweld Marsh, Alumacraft tunnel, and if I wanted to blow some doe the SeaArk tunnel.

I recently compared them all and imo, the Alweld was the best fit/finish, no ribs to pop welds. And they will build you most anything configured from the factory excepting in-deck fuel tank.

There are others, your budget and proximity to a good dealer/manufacture should be important in the decision. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

hello, i live in the same area, ive got a hobie skiff but use my 14ft tracker very often in the canals and marshes of the WMAs off 27, had a 15 ft gheenoe before the jonboat is a better lighter option. brand is up to youre prefrence depending on build quality and if you want a mod V which may be better if you decide to veture over to chokoloskee. Tracker from basspro may be the easiest to find but consider alumacraft or other brands.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

A welded model if you can afford.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry, I meant Alumacraft, not Alumaweld. Look at the weld quality on the Alweld, the Alumacraft I priced was about the same price and almost bought it but no dealer nearby. You might go to Tinboats and search for the old post about Alumacraft conversion, with lots of pics. And there is a post or two about rigging fly fishing tin boats.


----------



## neff (Apr 29, 2014)

If your not looking for new, I have a 16 ft alumacraft with a new 2017 Yamaha F25 on it. The motor has less than 20 hours on it. I've used it for exactly what your looking to do, bass fishing and saltwater fishing in the canals and flats. Boats in Fort Lauderdale if you are interested, send me a message. I bought something bigger and currently have 3 boats in my backyard, so I'm looking to make a deal.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/1977-alumacraft-jon-boat.58624/


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

I have a 1448 grizzly, 20hp Tohatsu. Its mostly just me fishing. If I were fishing alot with two or more I would get 16'


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

fyr4efect said:


> have a 1448 grizzly, 20hp Tohatsu. Its mostly just me fishing. If I were fishing alot with two or more I would get 16'


Did you paint? MPH? Looks good.


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

Yup. Epifanes mono-urathane. Was getting 25mph/5700 wot with 11.5 pitch, changed to 10 pitch and 23mph 6100. Engine feels better with the 10.The pic is before I made a jackplate.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=41428

This is a picture rich thread on tinboats about an Alumacraft build. I almost bought their prop/tunnel. Metal boats can be modified in all sorts of ways. The mod vee can't be any wetter or rougher than the flat bottom Carolina Skiff, maybe? A new quality welded hull can cost $6K.

Sorry, if the boat pics don't open, but it could be my crappy limited connection.


----------



## Robin Williams (Jul 16, 2018)

J16 with a 35tiller and trolling motor is a fishing machine.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/real-world-test-aluminum-tullel-hull.56630/

Check page 3 for pictures of a member's tunnel aluminum boat. You can find a used 1648 or slightly larger aluminum used in your budget, if you get lucky. I did so 25 years ago. For saltwater, get the welded hull.


----------



## Billyk123 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)




----------

